# Picture of Cici's tail



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

You can see the bend in this picture quite well, this was taken a few month ago, I was trying to get a new picture of it just now there but it;s sitting quite straight just now, sometimes you can tell it's bent a lot but sometimes you cant, what do yous think ....











heres the link to the picture in case it doesn't show, my pictures don't normally show for some reason Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - MyLittleCici's Album: Cici  - Picture


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, it just looks like it may have been broken or stepped on at some point, I doubt it will affect her quality of life


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

So it wont hurt her or anything then no ? I can't think of anytime she hurt her tail, hmmm


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It could've happened before you got her too and just not shown up much til she started growing, but nope, it definitely will not hurt her. If it seems sore or sensitive now, you might have a vet x-ray it, but I don't think there is much they can do for a broken/damaged tail, kind of the same way they can't do anything for a broken toe in humans


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Well it's not sore at all for her  so yeah that's the main thing, I just think its quite funny how when she goes outside in the cold it bends like soooo much more lol


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Get her to the vet! the tail is a extension of the spine, could mean there is something wrong further up. Tails are a big deal for me and can carry so many problems. my good friends daxi is paralyses from the waist and the vet told her off for not checking the tail when she brought the pup.

A twist or kink in the tail is a fault that may be more serious than it appears, since unnatural twists in the tail vertebrae may be symptomatic of further weaknesses along the spinal column.* The curly 'pig' tail, and the long tail twisted to one side, the results of muscular imbalance may also signal further weaknesses in muscular development.
(Taken from the creed standards, a closer look. On the bcc website)
Please get it looked at and if she isn't get her insured.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's some info on tails
British Chihuahua Club


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> Get her to the vet! the tail is a extension of the spine, could mean there is something wrong further up. Tails are a big deal for me and can carry so many problems. my good friends daxi is paralyses from the waist and the vet told her off for not checking the tail when she brought the pup.
> 
> A twist or kink in the tail is a fault that may be more serious than it appears, since unnatural twists in the tail vertebrae may be symptomatic of further weaknesses along the spinal column.* The curly 'pig' tail, and the long tail twisted to one side, the results of muscular imbalance may also signal further weaknesses in muscular development.
> (Taken from the creed standards, a closer look. On the bcc website)
> Please get it looked at and if she isn't get her insured.


I have a dog that had the curled tail as a result of muscular weakness as a puppy but it has almost entire corrected itself as he's gotten bigger and stronger and exercised to even out his muscles. He was in a pretty small pen most of the time he was at his breeders. I had a full body x-ray done of him though and his spine and tail were 100% normal and healthy, as were his knees/patellas.

I don't disagree that a twist or a kink can very well indicate a problem, BUT, it also may have just been broken or damaged.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I have Cici insured . She is going to the vets on Wednesday hopefully to get her nails cut, I'll ask about it then. Do you know now at my vet just to go down and ask about something its £20 pluss whatever it is your getting done?! I know this is off topic but I think thta's awful is at as dear for the rest of yous?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I have a dog that had the curled tail as a result of muscular weakness as a puppy but it has almost entire corrected itself as he's gotten bigger and stronger and exercised to even out his muscles. He was in a pretty small pen most of the time he was at his breeders. I had a full body x-ray done of him though and his spine and tail were 100% normal and healthy, as were his knees/patellas.
> 
> I don't disagree that a twist or a kink can very well indicate a problem, BUT, it also may have just been broken or damaged.


I didn't mean anything personal to you and Bryco, I know you would have gotten his tail checked and wouldn't be showing him if there was a big problem there. It might not be the same in every case and just wanted to give her the information I knew. Better to be safe than sorry.

And yes the vet does cost that much lol they say they love animals I think they love the money they make more  lolol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> I didn't mean anything personal to you and Bryco, I know you would have gotten his tail checked and wouldn't be showing him if there was a big problem there. It might not be the same in every case and just wanted to give her the information I knew. Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> And yes the vet does cost that much lol they say they love animals I think they love the money they make more  lolol


Oh no I didn't mean I took it personal hun, I just wanted to point out its not always something horrific, I guess. I was lucky, and I did have things checked out before I even bought him, b'c otherwise I was not going to spend $$$$ showing and trying to finish him. A good breeder will work with you to make sure a puppy is healthy before you buy it.

I just figure the way that Cici's tail looks, it looks like it got jammed in a cage or soemthing, but maybe its best to get it checked out anyway.

Yeah, our vet is $50 just for walking in the door as well. Absolute bullshit haha!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My parents had a Yorkie with a kinked tail years and years ago.
He lived until 15 when he passed from Cancer.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww I was only saying that because it didn't use to be that dear they have put there prices up, it is actually shocking, they do not need to charge that they are just greedy and yes a lot of the time I don't think they care much about the animals and more about the money!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine cares I adore my vet it costs £22 an appointment plus meds etc but if u have seen him for the same problem ie daisys stomach then it's £10 plus meds


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats great Sarah, it's 65.00 here just for a visit, any tests or meds are over and beyond that.
For puppy shots the last series it costs 109.00 before taxes! lol

Keep in mind that is CAD.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't like my vet at all, she's so annoyin and cheeky and it seems that everytime I leave that vets I am always angry! but I can't change my vet b/c she's the only one in my town, so its convenient. When I start driving it will be different but incase there is an emergency I have to stay with the vets I'm with


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Have the vet check anyhow hon, but dont panic just yet till you see what he says.
Mine costs £16 to just have a checkup, but he wont charge again if i have to go back for the same thing, just the meds.
He didnt charge me for looking at Daisy's stitches or going back when she ended up needing one removed.
I do really like my vet, he really cares more about the animals than the cash.
Sadly he is semi retired so no easy to get a hold of anymore, and it's a load of muppets that have taken over his place. lol


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy's tail is dislocated but more at the base. It happened in utero. It was more noticeable when she was a puppy...but less now that her coat is coming in...her is a pic of her as a pup. Her tail doesnt have that natural curl up over her back as there is a crimp in it. Doesnt bother her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepper had broken his tail sometime before I got him, vet thought it may have happened at birth. It doesn't bother him at all. But he doesn't carry it over his body much unless he is really excited. It usually just hangs straight down.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

ohh Cici sounds the exact same as Pepper, hers just hangs straight down unless she is excited, I would love if she had a cute curly tail  but yes it doesn't bother her at all x


----------

